# Monti after grooming



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he's adorable!!! I love the look on his face in the second to last one, bouncing onto the box! hehehe


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

love the one of him chewing up the brush. He is really cute !!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is just so cute!!!!! LOVE his look!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you, thank you :humble: Our first, you probably know, how it is :in-love:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Very cute! I love the photos of him playing with the box.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaaawe - HOW cute : ))) !!!!! 

Oh boy how fast is he growing : ))) ??!!!! I LOVE his little "house" with his dog-bed : ) - does he love to be there : )??? 

He looks adorable "pouncing" on the box :llama:


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Aaaaawe - HOW cute : ))) !!!!!
> 
> Oh boy how fast is he growing : ))) ??!!!! I LOVE his little "house" with his dog-bed : ) - does he love to be there : )???
> 
> He looks adorable "pouncing" on the box :llama:


Thank you wishpoo, he's growing really in front of my eyes . He loves his "house". He stays there when I'm at work, he eats there and go paddy. He loves his "day" bed so much, but by 10PM he's ready to be taken to the "night" bed (crate) in our bedroom


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

AND THEY SERVED SPAM on their wedding , I guess :fish:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, Monti still looks like a puppy with his cute little puppy face. How old is he?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's really adorable. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's so cute and I love his new cut.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable!!!!  May I ask where you got his white house/pen that is shown in the background of the pictures? I have been searching for something like that! Thanks!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh he is ADORABLE! He looks so fun!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

"AND THEY SERVED SPAM on their wedding , I guess "

Sorry for this guys - it was the "answer "to the spammer that was here 2 am - I was so mad - I hoped he would read it LOL "Fat chance", I know... but could not resist ...

*EVIK - yes , it would be great to see Monti here soon again *


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww. He's adorable!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Monti is so squeezably cute!!! I love the coy look on his face where he has his chin resting on the box. They sure do grow up awfully fast!!_


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

redcricket said:


> He is absolutely adorable!!!!  May I ask where you got his white house/pen that is shown in the background of the pictures? I have been searching for something like that! Thanks!



Thank you guys :grouphug: I feel bad since I can't come more often to the Forum. Guess why :rolffleyes:, but I love the WHY :smile-big:

Here is the link for the play pen. It's perfect, plenty of safe space to play when I'm at work. We have the taller one.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0027853000000


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *EVIK - yes , it would be great to see Monti here soon again *


Don't worry wishpoo  my husband loves to take pictures of him, he is totally in love. His first "son" we have only girls and already grown up, so our new baby and he is daddy with big D .

Just right now we have to go to Monti's first class - puppy kindergarden, so in few hours :dancing2:


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

The puppy class was so much fun, especially for Monti. Puppies to play with, even beautiful white standard poodle, but she was 7 months old and already big girl with no interest in something black and small :fish::

Some new pictures:

Monti is getting ready for New Years Eve in NYC style









Later when he has too much to drink 









Next day he had to exercise - up and









down









and faster up - flying ears









New Years day walk in the woods









Monti is practicing for future shows









He has pretty eyes, you can see the play pen in them


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww, Monti is just too cute! More photos, more photos!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

HE IS ADORABLE XOXOXOOOOOOO !!!!

This is one of the things I like about black poodles - their hair actually is shiny 

Yes Evik : ))) ! Post some more : ))) !!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> HE IS ADORABLE XOXOXOOOOOOO !!!!
> 
> This is one of the things I like about black poodles - their hair actually is shiny
> 
> Yes Evik : ))) ! Post some more : ))) !!!!


Monti has a face you could never be mad at.

Wishpoo, Mia's black hair looks almost oily it's so shiny. I have to say that black poodles are my absolute favorites.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Kpoo-girl  !!! I hope we will all see beautiful Mia's face before she is alllll grown up and gets that BOB title  !!!!!!?????

How long will you keep us "on hold" : ))), you naughty -naughty !!!!??? LOL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He is too adorable!
I think Atticus has some competition! lol


----------

